# suprised at the cost o remotes...



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Bought SHMBO a wii for xmas and now looking for an extra remote and nun chuck + a motion plus sensor, so not only for just paid out 250+ quid for the console and the games... but now we want to go 2 player we have pay out another 70 quid +, 

anyone bought any non Nintendo accessory's and found them to be just as good as the originals? 

if so can you let me know on brands etc...and what to avoid...



Ste :thumb:


----------



## a15cro (May 13, 2008)

I always recommend to buy a copy of Wii Play (game) and it comes with an extra controller. More cost effective IMHO.

You will have to buy an additional nun-chuck though.

I need to find an extra motion sensor now as I got Sports Resort for Xmas.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

try ebay my mate got one fron china £17 for the numchuck and remote.only downside took a fortnight to get delivered


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

a15cro said:


> I always recommend to buy a copy of Wii Play (game) and it comes with an extra controller. More cost effective IMHO.
> 
> You will have to buy an additional nun-chuck though.
> 
> I need to find an extra motion sensor now as I got Sports Resort for Xmas.


yeah i saw that...about 30 to 35 quid...:thumb: game and control..

monition + sensor is £20 is the cheapest iv found...


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

I'd second buying the wii play & if you don't like the game you could probably sell it for a few quid??


----------

